# Question on moving to Canada for a qualified Metallurgist



## sarahtaylor6 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am looking for a position in Canada as a Metallurgist/Materials Engineer. I have over 6 years experience in the role. Also I have a Chemistry degree and also a HND Materials Engineering.
How do I find companies willing to sponsor me in moving to Canada and working as a Metallurgist/Materials Engineer full time?
I am 36 and am looking for a permanent move.
Any help given or advice would be most helpful.

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Sarah, welcome to the forum,

Congratulations on your decision to move to Canada. I would think you have a great set of qualifications to secure something in Canada.

Might be worth approaching your search in a different way though. Think of it from the employers perspective - how will my skills benefit a company in Canada? because to sponsor you they will be thinking that way.

Firstly I would check the Occupational Descriptions to check what you job is described as in Canada. Then Canadianise your resume to reflect terminology and preferred style. 
Contact trade associations to learn about your industry in Canada. Research major employers and get contact names, try sending a resume you never know. By all mean apply for jobs, but make sure you change your resume for each one and be prepared to use other methods too. Create a profile at LinkedIn and get recomendations for your work.
Start making contact with other professional in your industry, build relationships, make friends because who you know will be much more likely to get you a job. Use social networks to begin creating a network of people. There's a lot you can be doing too much to mention here. 
If I can offer any other help let me know. Best Wishes Louise





sarahtaylor6 said:


> I am looking for a position in Canada as a Metallurgist/Materials Engineer. I have over 6 years experience in the role. Also I have a Chemistry degree and also a HND Materials Engineering.
> How do I find companies willing to sponsor me in moving to Canada and working as a Metallurgist/Materials Engineer full time?
> I am 36 and am looking for a permanent move.
> Any help given or advice would be most helpful.
> ...


----------

